# Vape car holder



## Sarx (10/6/17)

My wife had this amazing idea... Think it works pretty damn well. Magnetic holder

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (10/6/17)

Metal on metal, doesn't it scratch the mod?


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/6/17)

Nice idea ... wonder if the magnet will affect the chip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarx (11/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Metal on metal, doesn't it scratch the mod?


Nope it's a rubber coated magnet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

